# HOLLYWOOD ENDING has it all...glitz, glamour, romance & comedy!



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Hollywood Ending is a romantic comedy about life in Hollywood for the not-so-rich-and-famous. Trina Stewart is desperate to find a proper Hollywood job and finally quit teaching ESL, but after ten years in Tinsel Town, things are looking grim. That is, until she sets her sights on sexy new neighbor, Matiu Wulf, a New Zealander of Maori origin who is only in Los Angeles to get some scene design experience to beef up his resume, and then he's headed back home to Auckland. He manages to thwart Trina's advances, but when she falls under the spell of toothy-grinned thespian, he's desperate to win back her heart. But when Hollywood gets in the way, these two soon discover that life in Tinsel Town isn't all red carpets, after parties and celebrity gossip. In fact, Hollywood can be a downright bitch!

"Filled with an unexpected twist, a hot, steamy romance, and many laughs along the way, this is a great escape from reality, with a glimpse into the struggles women face on the road to success. A great chick lit book that does have it's happy ending!" ~ Kristin, Always with a Book

"In all, Hollywood Ending is the perfect way to spend a weekend afternoon, in my opinion. It's witty, charming, and full of swoon-worthy romance. So do yourself a favor and give this book a try!" ~ Lauren, Lauren's Crammed Bookshelf


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucie-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"Hollywood Ending has it all...glitz, glamour, romance and comedy" ~ Cheryl, Cheryl's Book Nook

"There was the perfect mix of Hollywood glitz and glamour balanced with the day to day realities of actual life in Hollywood...it's not all parties and cocktails! This really was a fast, enjoyable read and I found myself totally routing for Trina and Matiu right from the beginning!" ~ Jessica, I Read to Relax


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"Lucie Simone has written an engaging, frothy romance that will entrance readers and leave them determined to discover how Trina's life will turn out. This book is recommended for readers ready for some light-hearted fun." ~ Sandie, Booksie's Blog


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Teagan Lux (May 9, 2011)

This looks fun - I'm going to check it out!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Teagan! By the way, what a cool name you have!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

For fans of Chick Lit and romantic comedies!

"I couldn't wait to keep flipping the pages and see what would happen to the main characters" ~ Mrs. V, In Search of Balance


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"I really loved reading the book and it had me stuck to my laptop the whole time. And being the girly girl I am, it left me with warm, fuzzy feelings (and a lingering smile) long after I'd read the last page - I love nothing better than the opportunity to laugh at life and it's hardships. I certainly look forward to Lucie's next book!" ~ Tlassy Beyond Belief


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"Reading Lucie Simone's Hollywood Ending is like taking a quick, fun, froth-filled trip to the City of Angels without the regrets or hangover afterwards." ~ The Brazen Bookworm


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"Hollywood Ending has all the elements of summer chick lit - a young woman trying to find her way in the world, a dreamy leading man and enough missed connections and misinterpretations to infuriate and titillate the reader." ~ Bitch Lit


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new book, Lucie!  Sounds intriguing!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Shadonna! Good luck with yours, too. Love the cover!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"There was the perfect mix of Hollywood glitz and glamour balanced with the day to day realities of actual life in Hollywood...it's not all parties and cocktails! This really was a fast, enjoyable read and I found myself totally routing for Trina and Matiu right from the beginning!" ~ Jessica, I Read to Relax


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD ENDING is just 99¢! Labor Day Weekend ONLY!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Only $2.99 on Kindle!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Just $2.99!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Only $2.99 for hours of sexy fun, Hollywood style!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add some Hollywood style fun to your afternoon for a pick-me-up.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Tea & Scribbles gives HOLLYWOOD ENDING 4 stars! 

"There were moments where I didn't want to stop reading, but couldn't keep reading because if I did I knew it would end sooner and I didn't want that too. I look forward to reading more of Simone's works."


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add some Hollywood to your day. Only $2.99!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

At only $2.99 HOLLYWOOD ENDING makes a great gift for the Chick Lit lover in your life!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

4 star rating on Amazon!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Wishing everyone a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD ENDING is now FREE for Amazon Prime members!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

4 stars on Amazon!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD ENDING is free for Amazon Prime members!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Pardon me while I bump this post.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Spend a little time in Hollywood & see how the not-so-rich-and-famous really live, laugh & love!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD ENDING is free for Amazon Prime members.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

New 4 star review from Chick Lit Central! 
http://chicklitcentraltheblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/book-review-hollywood-ending.html


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add a little Hollywood to your day!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Hollywood Ending will be only 99 cents for Mother's Day weekend, Fri-Sun!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add a little Hollywood to your day.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get your Hollywood fix!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite Bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polit bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Hold Hollywood in your hands!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Now only 99 cents for a limited time!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get it for 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Only 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------

